# Did I make a mistake buying the 5D MKii?



## photodk (Sep 13, 2012)

Long story short, I thought my 30D was broken, so I bought a 5D MKii.

I since fixed my 30D...

I'm reading now that the 5D MKii is pretty antiquated. The new Nikon, for example, is a lot better at the same price. While I'm too heavily invested in lenses to make the switch... maybe I'm better off returning the MKii and waiting for whatever Canon brings out in the ~$2000 slot?

I have a few days left to return the 5D. Please let me know what you think.

Thanks.


ps- fwiw, I don't care in the least bit about video capabilities. I'm in it for the stills.


----------



## thosewhotell (Sep 13, 2012)

If you are/were happy with the 30D then stick with it until you feel limited by it.   Take a short vacation instead...


----------



## photodk (Sep 13, 2012)

I've wanted to replace it for a while, but hte 5DMkii doesn't seem like much of an upgrade, feature-wise. Yeah, the pictures look a lot better and FF is nice but... the camera itself, is very samey.


I'd hate to spend 2k on this, and then in October, have a camera come out for that price that's tons better.


----------



## TheBiles (Sep 13, 2012)

The image-quality of the 5D2 blows away the 30D.  Just because it's an older body doesn't mean that it isn't far ahead of your current setup. You can wait 5 days for Photokina, see if Canon announces a 6D, and then make your decision from there. Either way, I'd stick with full-frame.


----------



## jhenry330 (Sep 13, 2012)

photodk said:
			
		

> I've wanted to replace it for a while, but hte 5DMkii doesn't seem like much of an upgrade, feature-wise. Yeah, the pictures look a lot better and FF is nice but... the camera itself, is very samey.
> 
> I'd hate to spend 2k on this, and then in October, have a camera come out for that price that's tons better.



You say the pics look better???  Sounds like a plus.  If you are in it for stills only, what could be improved on a 6d for stills? I guess that's the real question...


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 13, 2012)

It's not antiquated. The 30D is. 
 It all depends upon what you will be shooting and plan to shoot in the future. For us to make that decision we need to know more about your needs and what you expect down the road.


----------



## photodk (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't do sports photography. I mostly take pictures of things that are relatively still. Landscape, a few portraits, buildings, candid, that sort of thing.

One thing that has me wondering is the multi-AF points. People complain about the 5D, but it isn't 'worse' than the 30D for focusing.

I almost always just use the center focus point, focus, then drag the camera to compose the shot. Am I missing out on something awesome by not having the "93 focus points with 8 cross-type focus?"

What about image noise? Everyone is talking about new sensors being so much cleaner. The 5Dmkii is miles ahead of the 30d in noise, but what am I potentially missing?


I want a camera that lasts me 5-6 years.


my lenses are
nifty 50
24-105l
70-200l

totally happy with my lenses.


----------



## KmH (Sep 13, 2012)

_Antiquated_?   The Canon 30D and the 5D MKII are both still very capable DSLR cameras.

_Antiquated_?   The first DSLRs appeared just 12 or 13 years ago. I used a 5.2 MP Nikon D1X (circa 2001 AD - 2004 AD) until late 2010 .


----------



## photodk (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah, I work in IT. Any rapidly evolving technology over 3 years old is an artifact to me.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 13, 2012)

photodk said:


> I don't do sports photography. I mostly take pictures of things that are relatively still. Landscape, a few portraits, buildings, candid, that sort of thing.
> 
> One thing that has me wondering is the multi-AF points. People complain about the 5D, but it isn't 'worse' than the 30D for focusing.
> 
> ...



You don't appear to be using the focus system in any way that you'd feel the pinch of it. How could you be missing out on the focus points if you aren't going to be using them anyway? 
For an improvement in image noise the 5d2 will be incredible over your 30D. YOu have it in your hands. Push the ISO and see for yourself how it performs when compared to your 30D


----------



## photodk (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah, I was shooting at 4000 iso the other day. Looked as good as 800 on the 30, I think.

I don't know if i'm missing out on the focus points. SHOULD I be doing it differently?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 13, 2012)

I think good old Ken Rockwell's word of obsolete in the better choice. Obsolete as in, "there are better cameras that can achieve the same things,easier, and with higher reliability." Obsolete as in the sense that, "A newer, better model has been released, and this gear is now no longer the cutting edge." I dunno...d-slr cameras as KmH mentioned, have only been around for a relatively SHORT time period. The 5D-II's biggest weaknesses are the AF system, which is HIGHLY central, and was borrowed from the 30D 1.6x body, and the sensor, which is no longer anywhere near as capable of being "pushed" as the sensors in newer cameras, and especially the newer Nikon FX cameras, which have very strongly eclipsed the Canon 5D series sensors when the files need to be "pushed". The 5D-II's sensor will show pattern noise when the shadows are "lifted" more than a normal amount in post-processing. COmpare the even-newer 5D-III versus the Nikon D800 here, side by side, by Fred Miranda himself:Canon 5D Mark III - Nikon D800 Review

The thing is...the 5D-II sensor is still, however, pretty good. Quite good. But its technology is "obsolete"--when compared against what is state of the art TODAY. The 5D-II is what? Is it now four years old??? I think if you payed say $2199 for the 5D-II, you basically are going to have a camera that performs WORSE than the much newer Nikon D600, which is also a $2,199 camera that is much newer. But then, that's a Nikon. I dunno...if you need to be on that cutting edge, you no longer are. But still--the 5D-II is a pretty good camera. Not an *excellent* camera, but a pretty darned good one. Not state-of-the-art for Canon, nor for Nikon, but still...


----------



## photodk (Sep 13, 2012)

I got it for 1850.  I don';t know what you mean by 'push' in terms of focus?


I just want to make sure my ~2000 is spent in the best way possible. And I have to stick to Canon anyway, because of my lenses... 

but I guess that's the problem with technology and new models. Next thing is better. I'd hate to end up, in a month, finding out the 6d is much, much better than the 5d.  I guess no one really knows that.


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 13, 2012)

photodk said:


> Yeah, I work in IT. Any rapidly evolving technology over 3 years old is an artifact to me.



Remember these? (photo below).

I'm using one now to type this post. I got it out of the trash about 12 years ago. Takes some effort to get it functioning with a modern computer but it's worth it. It's huge and it's heavy and the keys do this bizarre thing; they take some actual force to depress and they spring back with a click. I am personally antiquated now that I'm retired. I still practice this antique skill that I picked up when I was very young; it's called typing. To type well you need a keyboard that fits your hands, won't move on the desk and has responsive keys. To my knowledge, rapidly evolving technology has brought us to the point where only this comparable product is still available: Amazon.com: Das Keyboard Model S Professional Mechanical Keyboard: Computers & Accessories for $129.00. All the other keyboards that you can now purchase for as little as $10.95 (or an Apple keyboard for $79.00) are worthless garbage that will cease functioning long before my keyboard begins to show wear. Their keys are way too close together and either non-responsive or at best mushy. I'm trying to resist being dragged down to using the latest modern tech, my thumbs are just too big and slow.

I have a 5D mkII and it takes excellent photos. Back before electronics and computers were embedded in cameras I also developed this antiquated skill of being able to take a good photo without an electronic crutch. I can't say I'm missing much in the way of features in the 5D that compel me to want to replace it.

Joe


----------



## photodk (Sep 13, 2012)

Really well put. If you were in my situation though, would you buy a 5D MKii today? (As in, right now.)


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 13, 2012)

photodk said:


> Really well put. If you were in my situation though, would you buy a 5D MKii today? (As in, right now.)



Derrel pointed out that in the years that have passed since the 5DmkII real advances have been made -- agreed. Those real advances however are out on the edge. They let photographers who are pushing on the edge push it that much further. Do you classify your photography as pushing the technical edge? Up around ISO 6400 the new sensor cameras have improved performance over the 5D. So when was the last time I used my 5D above ISO 800? I've never even used ISO 800 and I probably never will. Do I have a tripod? Yes. Will I use it again? Yes.

The 5D's AF system has been faulted. It took me two days when I got mine to figure out how to turn off the multi-point AF and set it to single point. I'm not a sports photographer. I'm not missing anything. Do you really NEED something the 5D doesn't provide?

Yes, I'd buy a 5D today and I'd expect to get a good bargain.

Joe

edit: To further qualify; I would not back down from a full frame sensor. So in determining "good bargain" I'm going to only compare cameras with comparable size sensors. So if I can compare the 5DmkII with other full frame sensor cameras and save a significant $$$$ amount, yes.


----------



## photodk (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks guys. It sounds like I'm overly worried about the 1% of the camera that i'm not using anyway.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 13, 2012)

photodk said:


> Really well put. If you were in my situation though, would you buy a 5D MKii today? (As in, right now.)


How long do you have before you can no longer return? 
Photokina is next week. If you are worrying about the 6D, send it back and purchase again in a week. 
HOWEVER, the 6D is rumored to have the same sensor and better focus system. 
You don't have the need like I do with the focus points-I shoot sports and action a LOT. I LOVE LOVE LOVE my 5d2 for everything except for action and low light IF I AM USING A FOCUS POINT OTHER THAN THE CENTER. Otherwise? It's an amazing camera. Honestly? I think you have a great camera that will serve you well for the next 5+ years with what you do with it. 
If you want to have the cutting edge of technology? Add a grand or so to that and buy the 5d3. 
If you are worried about MAYBE needing those focus points some day down the road and can't justify the cutting edge technology go with the 7D. 

It's a decision I can't make for you, but IMO: The 6D will be brand new with the same sensor technology as your 5d2 and a ramped up focus system that you don't even use. It'll be a couple hundred more according to rumors. Not worth the trade in and a few hundred bucks if you don't use it. You've got the right camera in your hands


----------



## gsgary (Sep 13, 2012)

photodk said:
			
		

> I don't do sports photography. I mostly take pictures of things that are relatively still. Landscape, a few portraits, buildings, candid, that sort of thing.
> 
> One thing that has me wondering is the multi-AF points. People complain about the 5D, but it isn't 'worse' than the 30D for focusing.
> 
> ...



People complain because they don't know what they are doing


----------



## photodk (Sep 13, 2012)

gsgary said:


> photodk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont deny it


----------



## Derrel (Sep 13, 2012)

I maintain that the 5D series has always been made for serious shooters; that is to say people who really KNOW HOW to "work" a relatively simple camera. The 5D Classic and 5D-II are really quite simple,basic, straightforward, modestly-sepc'd cameras....not many bells and whistles, no built-in flash or flash commander,color-blind light metering and color-blind flash metering, and basically a $389 EOS Elan 35mm film type body with a very good sensor...lean on features, high on the need to know how TO SHOOT...

The D600 has color-aware metering, built-in flash, built-in flash commander, new wireless upload plug-in sender, programmed this, programmed that, yadda yadda yadda...to me the D600 seems to be the better choice for a fancy, expensive high-end run-n-gun camera to be used by the MWAC/GWAC/prosumer/hobbyist/soccer mom/soccer dad class of people. The 5D series. models 1 and II, were for SERIOUS SHOOTERS, people who freaking KNOW HOW to SHOOT. I mean people who really, truly KNOW HOW TO SHOOT. 

The Canon 5D-III OTOH, is a whole nother bird....the first two 5D models were chickens...a hen, then a rooster....the new Mark III Canon is like a freaking Peregrine falcon...of course, it's a $3,500 camera, and maybe the finest camera Canon has ever made.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 13, 2012)

Yup, going from the 5DmkII, to the mkIii...the features are a little overwhelming. But as I dig through them, and learn about them....very cool.  Thing I love most is the new auto focus control, and bajillion focus points. The in camera HDR is fun bonus.


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 13, 2012)

If you have doubt in your purchase, I'd return it and wait it out.

Actually, if the 6D comes out, I'd think the 5DMII will drop in price.


----------



## Herm99 (Sep 14, 2012)

Awful awful decision, however today is your lucky day. I'm willing to help out because I'm just that kind of person. 

Send it to me and I will EXPRESS MAIL you my T2i!!! Straight up! WHAT A DEAL!!!!!!!


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 14, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Yup, going from the 5DmkII, to the mkIii...the features are a little overwhelming. But as I dig through them, and learn about them....very cool.  Thing I love most is the new auto focus control, and bajillion focus points. The in camera HDR is fun bonus.



Bitter-I will be at your house come Tuesday to play with your new toy. I am so jealous! I am still holding out till I do my taxes and I know what my "bonus" check will be!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 14, 2012)

Make it a Monday, or Wednesday, and then I will be free to play.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 14, 2012)

photodk said:


> Yeah, I work in IT. Any rapidly evolving technology over 3 years old is an artifact to me.



We're barely moving to Windows 7. You must not be on an enterprise level.


----------



## jake337 (Sep 14, 2012)

My d90 works pretty well.  What is your 30D not doing for you.  


I would be happy just to have a FF sensor in my camera!


But honestly I'd take some more flashy stuff first.  And modifiers..


----------



## photodk (Sep 14, 2012)

Tesseract said:


> photodk said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I work in IT. Any rapidly evolving technology over 3 years old is an artifact to me.
> ...



The last place I was at... still on IE6.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Sep 14, 2012)

Its never a bad idea to buy a canon mkII! Professionals around the world have been using it since it came out. So you cant go wrong with that. Invest in some quality glass and youre all set!


----------



## photodk (Sep 15, 2012)

The 5DMKII did a fantastic job at the reno air races yesterday. Shot at a very fast shutter speed (tv mode) and was able to get the jet flybys razor-sharp. 

Saw the canonrumors 6d specs too... APS-C sized body, meh.

I think I'll stick with the 5DMKII.

Thanks guys.


----------



## RxForB3 (Sep 15, 2012)

Keyword is "body."  Still a full frame sensor...


----------



## photodk (Sep 15, 2012)

RxForB3 said:


> Keyword is "body."  Still a full frame sensor...



Yeah. One of the reasons I never upgradd from the 30d to the next iterations is the smaller body. I like a bigger camera.


----------



## imagesliveon (Sep 16, 2012)

I went from a 400D to a 7D then. 5Dmkii.

The 400 has gone to a good home!!

The 5Dmkii  helps me to take awesome photos!

Bought my 5Dii secondhand!! BARGAIN!!!

I feel the 5 will cut the mustard for years to come!!

Regards

BTW the 7d is a Killer camera too!!


----------

